# Bike fitters in North/Central NJ



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone have good recommendations and experience with a bike fitter in and around the Somerset county area? I've called around a few places like High Gear and Cycle Craft but would like to hear first hand accounts if possible. I already have a road bike that i ride ~50 miles a week in warm weather that was eye fitted at the shop i bought it from. I'm noticing some slight left knee pain and hot spots on my foot more recently and wonder if my fit could be the issue. I will also take my tri bike out every now and then to mix it up. i'd like the fitter to have expertise in both.


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

I am looking as well. Chris at Hilltop was good but has since left. I have been debating seeing Eric there now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Cyclecraft in Parsippany and Cyclesport in Park Ridge have studios to perform extensive fitting services. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Agree on Cyclecraft in Parsippany. I had a fit by Tim, years ago. Super guy and such attention to detail.


----------



## sabeast (Sep 23, 2017)

robnj said:


> Agree on Cyclecraft in Parsippany. I had a fit by Tim, years ago. Super guy and such attention to detail.


would you say its also a great shop with a great selection of bikes? Cerevelo? Specialized?


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Of the big brands, I think they carry Cannondale and Giant. They are also a Parlee dealer, which are American carbon bikes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ClassicBolus (Mar 20, 2011)

If you all are still looking I highly recommend Joe at Fitwerx in Tenafly.


----------

